# .xul & .PHP (Firefox Extension)



## Malaxo (10. Oktober 2006)

Hey Leute

Gibt es eine möglichkeit in .xul NICHT ein JavaScript Script zu laden sondern ein PHP Script? Und harmoniert dies dann auch so gut wie XUL+JS? 

Müsste in etwa folgendes machen (wie bei Gmail Notifier - Firefox Extension):

Ein Symbol in der Statusbar mit einem Icon. Fals eine neue Nachricht in der Datenbank ist das Icon ändern, wenn man die Nachricht noch NICHT gelesen hat. Hat man sie gelesen so müsste wieder das StarterIcon da sein.

Was ich habe für mein Extension:
In der Statusbar das Starter Icon was mich auch auf die Seite verlinkt (new hidden Tab oder new focus Tab kann der User entscheiden).

Was ich noch brauche:
Einen Timer von etwa 5min um regelmässig zu prüfen ob eine neue Nachricht vorhanden ist. (in PHP) - überhaupt möglich?

Mir ist bewusst das es in Javascript einfacher wäre. Jedoch hab ich nicht besonders viel Ahnung von JS und würde es nur ungern gebrauchen für dieses Projekt.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

eine Verbandelung von PHP und XUL ist in der Form nicht möglich. Eine wiederholte Codeausführung in bestimmten Zeitabständen kann man mit setInterval() umsetzen.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Malaxo (19. Oktober 2006)

Ok thx...

Jetzt wie prüfe ich ob ein neuer Link besteht? Also das Extension ist ausgerichtet auf ein RSS Reader. Wenn es einen neuen Feed gibt den man noch nicht gelesen hat. Sollte mir das Extension die Farbe des Icons (das in der Statusbar ist) verändern. Damit man sieht es gibt was neues.

Das heisst mit einem Zeitinterval von etwa 10 Minuten sollte er mir immer auf der seite: http://www.blablabla.com prüfen ob es einen link gibt der noch nicht angeschaut wurde a:link halt.

Irgend wie halt:
Interval 10min {
 if link = a:link && link !=a:visit (oder so was){
 image = nofeed.img
}
else{
 image = newfeed.img
}
}

btw: ich da ich nicht wirklich eine Ahnung von JS habe und nichts finde im Netz werde ich es wohl besser ins JS Forum schreiben...

THX für die Hilfe


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

handelt es sich bei der abzufragenden Seite jetzt um HTML oder um RSS? Ein a-Element gibt es bei RSS nämlich nicht.

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## Malaxo (19. Oktober 2006)

Es handelt sich um eine PHP / HTML Seite... Also es ist ein RSS Parser mit PHP der mir das RSS als HTML Version ausgibt.

Da würde ich gerne prüfen obe der link schon besucht wurde oder nicht


----------

